# Traps, expansion joints ensure flow of steam



## Minga

Estoy traduciendo un módulo sobre tuberías etc... tengo mis serias dudas sobre estos términos, quisiera sus sugerencias ? gracias!!

Traps, expansion joints and other fittings help ensure the effective flow of steam through the lines;

yo puse

Los dispositivos de testeo del sistema y otros ajustes/accesorios(?) aseguran el efectivo fluido del vapor a través de las líneas

GRACIAS! ESPERO COMENTARIOS!


----------



## Minga

agrego: 
TRAPS son dispositivos de testeo del sistema o  trampas?


----------



## Peter P

Acá lo traduzco como: "Las trampas, juntas de expansión y otros accesorios ayudan a garantizar el flujo efectivo de vapor a través de las líneas (o tuberías).

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## pequet

Hola:
hay dispositivos que se llaman "trampas de vapor"="steam traps".
Además "expansion joints" son "juntas de expansión", que son algo así como un fuelle, o sea, que no permanece rígido. "Fittings" son "accesorios" como pusiste.
En definitiva, lo pondría como:
"Trampas de vapor, juntas de expansión y otros accesorios ayudan para asegurar el flujo efectivo de vapor a través de las líneas/tuberías"
Espero que te ayude.
Saludos, p


----------



## Minga

muchas gracias a ambos!!!!!  perfecto explicado
MUCHAS TRACIAS DE VERDAD
minga


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Discrepo con lo de las trampas de vapor. No le veo demasiado sentido a poner trampas de vapor en un aconducción de vapor. En vez de steam traps (trampas de vapor) que son muy útiles en conducciones de líquidos, pondria simplemente traps, que son purgadores o sifones, muy útiles para evacuar los condensados.


----------



## Alf-Med

Coincido con RIU. Las "traps", aunque literalmente son trampas, aquí se refiere a purgadores para separar el condensado. Es un gran problema tener agua condensada en la línea de vapor por ejemplo, pues origina muchas "explosiones" (vaporizaciones violentas que pueden incluso romper la tubería y causan muchos "golpes de ariete").


----------



## Minga

si si, la traducción no dice 'steam traps'... dice traps por lo que entendí y traduje 'trampas'... 
GRACIAS RIU!!! Y GRACIAS A TODOS!!


----------



## pequet

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Discrepo con lo de las trampas de vapor. No le veo demasiado sentido a poner trampas de vapor en un aconducción de vapor. En vez de steam traps (trampas de vapor) que son muy útiles en conducciones de líquidos, pondria simplemente traps, que son purgadores o sifones, muy útiles para evacuar los condensados.


 
¡¡¡Es verdad!!! 
Al leer traps y luego vapor enseguida asocié con las trampas de vapor y me enredé tanto con eso que me negaba a aceptar la correción 
Traté de editarlo para corregirlo pero ya no podía, así que creí conveniente aclararlo.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Minga

gracias !
   Ahora si en la traducción me salió 'steam traps' y me acordé de tiiiii  
AHORA SI APLICA!!!
ABRAZO Y GRACIAS POR LA HONESTIDAD INTELECTUAL 
Minga


----------



## abeltio

Las "trampas" en sistema de vapor se las llama trampas *para* vapor y sirven para separar el condensado y mantener seco el vapor en las cañerías.

Fijate en
http://www.spiraxsarcosteamtraps.com/ uno de los líderes mundiales en trampeado de vapor.

El párrafo de presentación de la página lo dice todo:
*Welcome to Spirax Sarco Steam Traps.
The duty of a steam trap is to discharge condensate while not permitting the escape of live steam
We provide a wide range to suit your application*


Al menos así se llaman en la industria desde hace más de 80 años, uno puede ser creativo y llamarlas como se le antoje y discutir hasta que las velas no ardan... pero no eso no va a alterar la nomenclatura adoptada en la práctica que es: steam traps/trampas *para* vapor


----------



## Minga

como saben ....chadigo   qué envidia...
genios... estoy aprendiendo demasiado... un día me van a decir "you know too much" BANG!
trampas PARA vapor is perfect...!!! 
GRACIAS A TODOSSS!!!! gracias Abeltio mi amigo!


----------



## Peter P

Abeltio nos dice: "Al menos así se llaman en la industria desde hace más de 80 años, uno puede ser creativo y llamarlas como se le antoje y discutir hasta que las velas no ardan... pero no eso no va a alterar la nomenclatura adoptada en la práctica que es: steam traps/trampas *para* vapor". Pero cuando buscamos en el diccionario para ingenieros de Louis A Robb, encontramos:

steam trap - interceptor o separador o atrapadora de agua, trampa de vapor, colector de condensado.

Y es cierto, eso no va a alterar la nomenclatura adoptada en la práctica y algunos seguiremos diciendo en Español trampa de vapor y otros trampa para vapor. Lo mismo se aplicaría a otras trampas, ej: trampa de iones y trampa para iones (como en el TV).

Quizás la riqueza de nuestro Español nos lleve a tener estas pequeñas diferencias según la región en que estamos, no discrepo pero me quedo con el "*de*".

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

interesante, seguiré investigando y les paso lo que averigue 
muchísimas gracias 
Minga


----------

